# Future Outdoor Enclosure



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

this will be Odin's Future outdoor enclosure. it need a lot of work but it has potential


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me,good luck with it.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll be damned, that enclosure's got potential. What were you using it for?


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

Originally it was for ducks and chickens


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Keep us posted on it, makes me want to change my outdoor setup!


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sure thing. Might be awile before he moves in because he is still small and I'm going to be gone for awile but if my girlfriend makes changes she might share. How is your outdoor setup?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Sirhc401 said:


> Sure thing. Might be awile before he moves in because he is still small and I'm going to be gone for awile but if my girlfriend makes changes she might share. How is your outdoor setup?



16x12x6, all wood. Got wire mesh about 3ft off the ground, makes for windows. It's a larger sized Bobby Hill design. They're empty now and I plan on recycling the wood because I sold all the gu's that were occupying those enclosures. Now the only gu I have left is Sobek, and I had 4 of those enclosures set up outdoors. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would keep at least one. Never know when you could decide to get another reptile that would love that space. 
Bobby hill design huh. Do you have that hide box for a burrow and everything? I thought that was a nifty idea. Any pics?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 8, 2011)

I used a different plan for the hide boxes, I was using aluminum 1.5ft wide pipes buried 2 ft down. The cages are halfway disassembled. Got rid of my red group and b/w male about a month ago. I'll try and fish through some pictures on my old camera, none on my Droid 3 (got it new).


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

Got it. That seems like a good way as well. So why exactly did you get rid of your other tegu's?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Needed some more money, and I needed the cash to invest into Sobeks needs. It was a real handful, had 4 reds and a bw. Now they're with a local breeder.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

I see. Well at least they got good homes. And I'm sure sobek is very spoiled. Lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Sirhc401 said:


> I see. Well at least they got good homes. And I'm sure sobek is very spoiled. Lol



Indeed he is! I've still got a load of cash left from all them even after buying an 8x3x2ft BoaMaster for Sobek. I plan on spending it on buying him a female, can't buy anything till the 26th though. So until then we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 8, 2011)

I just looked into those boamasters. Those things are pricy. It's too bad you don't live in So Cal cause as you saw my recent post I bet reptile island could do it a little cheeper than that. But from online I guess that's not too bad...I have seen worse prices


----------



## james.w (Dec 8, 2011)

Sirhc401 said:


> I just looked into those boamasters. Those things are pricy. It's too bad you don't live in So Cal cause as you saw my recent post I bet reptile island could do it a little cheeper than that. But from online I guess that's not too bad...I have seen worse prices



Actually you could get 5 boamaster 5*30*18 for $250 each. Total for 5 would be $1250, so $350 cheaper than what you paid, and they would be slightly bigger. 

I wish I lived somewhere that I could have outdoor enclosures.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 9, 2011)

Really? Does it show that online or do you have to call or something? Cause that sounds like a darn good deal. Especially if they are water sealed enclosures.
Oh, that's right. You live in Vegas. Virtually no room for outdoor enclosures. Bummer


----------



## james.w (Dec 9, 2011)

Only difference is they don't come assembled, so you would have to silicone the seams. I guess it would come down to if you wanted to do the sealing yourself.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 9, 2011)

I would probably keep thinking I would mess it up somehow. I have never been taught how to do any type of construction. I could figure it out, but if I were making an enclosure for my reptiles I don't to mess anything up. So until I get more experience I like having it put together and all set for me for a little extra money. But when I do get more experience, I will be happy to build my own


----------



## james.w (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah I understand, what material are the ones you bought made of?


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 9, 2011)

They are melamine enclosures


----------

